# Buying soon, explicitly for FreeBSD



## blah44 (Nov 3, 2013)

I would like to build up a very modest system, (like 2 ghz GHz, 2 gb GB, sub 1 tb TB drive) explicitly for freebsd FreeBSD. What should I go for? Cost is not a huge concern and i I do like quality, but it would be nice to get out the door for cheaps.

I could also go prebuilt, sort of had my eye on HP p6-2123 desktop, but i I am a little concerned about compatibility.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 3, 2013)

Compatibility in what way?  That HP appears to be a fairly standard system,  Intel on-board graphics should be supported by the Intel KMS driver.  Can't speak to quality, the Pavilions, and post-Carly HP in general, have not been particularly good there in my experience.


----------



## blah44 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey thanks! I think I will give it a shot, report back in a day or so.

(Last time I installed FreeBSD, was back in the days when we picked out SCSI adaptors and network boards down to the model and rev because so many were unsupported. Glad to hear it sounds like that has changed.)


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 3, 2013)

I should add that the graphics in some of the most recent Intel processors may not yet be supported by the intel KMS driver.  For some reason, the first search results on that system said it had a Pentium G630, but afterwards I saw that it could come with anything up to an i7.


----------



## blah44 (Nov 6, 2013)

Store was sold out of that, wound up with a Dell 660s with G2030 - seems to run win8 like a champ, barely got FreeBSD installed and still figuring out gpart but it sure is running buildworld fast!

Hopefully I can figure out how to get it to boot my win8 partition again tomorrow, then on to installing X11. I am hopeful the KMS driver you mention is happy with the G2030 onboard GPU.


----------

